# For Harry



## Alobar (Aug 9, 2009)

Just wanted to put p a few pics of my Harry Dog. He was the best. I rescued him from the pound in Madison, WI 6 years ago and he passed 7/27/09. I think he was about 11 or 12 but I never knew because they found him as a stray at the pound. When I got him he constantly kept his tail between his legs and was scared of everything including his food. By 6 months he had turned into a new dog. We moved to CO a year after I got him and he really blossomed. He back country skied countless peaks with me including a few 14'ers and loved to find a warm rock to sleep on in the middle of the river while I was fly fishing. He went everywhere with me. He was in every way possible my "best friend" I have ever had.

Good dog Harry


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Rip sweet Harry. Those pictures are priceless. He was very handsome and looks like he had a very gentle soul.


----------



## Alobar (Aug 9, 2009)

Ahhhhhh ... "gentle soul" indeed. Harry would only bark like 10 times a year. He was such a sweet boy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, he was beautiful. It sounds like you were his perfect caretaker.

RIP sweet Harry, play softly at the bridge,


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Harry looks like a sweetie pie. Sounds like you had some great adventures and many fantastic memories with him  He definitely spent the last 6 years of his life being well loved!

Thanks for sharing  and by the way - welcome to the forum!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a sweetheart. Sounds like you had a wonderful life together. Godspeed sweet Harry. I hope you'll stay and share more about Harry..... and perhaps one day there will be another sweet golden soul that will need your love and the wonderful life you can give.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

He sure was a looker. RIP Harry.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you gave Harry an awesome life. Bless you for rescuing him.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome to GRF, although I'm sorry that you're finding us after losing your sweet Harry. He was such a handsome boy and I would love to hear more about your adventures with Harry when you are feeling up to posting about it. Until then, many hugs and welcome. Godspeed, sweet Harry.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - Harry looks so handsome and wise.

Run free and sleep softly Harry


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome to GRF . I am so very sorry about your loss of Harry. Many of us have been there and know how hard it is. Harry was a beautiful boy and it sounds like you gave him a wonderful life.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

RIP Harry. What a great and handsome dog.... and you had a wonderful person that obviously loves you a bunch! You have joined many much loved and missed dogs at the bridge. Play long and rest well.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think I can safely say that Harry thought of you as HIS best friend.

I'm sorry for your loss. Harry will be the one on the warm rock under the bridge waiting for you to go fly fishing again.

Sweet boy.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a wonderful sweet boy, I can see why you were best friends.

I'm so sorry for your loss and hope that the memories of the adventures that you and Harry shared bring you comfort.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He was beautiful and you were lucky to have one another.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a handsome boy Harry is. I am so sorry for your loss. I am so glad you found each other. I hope the happy memories you have will help you through this sad time.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a stroke of luck for you and Harry to find one another! I'm very sorry that he had to leave, but it surely sounds like he had a wonderful life during his time with you.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh what a handsome man Harry was. So wonderful that you two found each other and you were able to bring out the Golden personality in him. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,
Your Harry was just gorgeous. I just lost my boy yesterday and know the pain. Thank you for sharing your boy with all of us. I know that he loved you just as much as you loved him.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Harry's a beautiful rescue. Yay for him, Yay for you!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a handsome and wise face he had. I'm sure he is thought of every single day.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Alobar (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I found this forum because I am going to be looking into getting a puppy this time around and this place is such a great resource for good information.

BeauShel I'm very sorry for your loss. Beau looked like a great dog 

Thinking of the good times we had def helps me right now.

I think Harry's all time favorite trip was a 10 day back country canoe trip in Quetico Provincal Park. He LOVED being stinky and wet and he pretty much was the entire trip  He would sleep in the canoe on long lake crossings right through rain storms and then when we would get to a portage trail he would just go nuts running the portage trail 3 or 4 times to our one trip through with all the gear. At bedtime each night he would crawl right in my tent ... hence I ended up pretty wet and stinky too.

Anyway I look forward to hanging out here as I move on ...

Cheers

Rick


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful story and the lovely pictures of Harry. Sounds like you gave Harry a great life and a piece of heaven on earth. Take solace in that. 

RIP, sweet Harry.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Harry was a pretty boy. You were both fortunate to have found each other.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Harry was a good looking boy and what a sweet face! Dogs are just the best friends. It doesn't matter what you want to do - it is always great as far as they are concerned. It sounds like you and Harry were a match made in heaven. 
I've had four red boys I rescued in the last 8 years. The treasure some people throw away!!!!! One was my absolute heart dog, but they have all been good friends and companions.
I hope you find a new best friend to have the types of fun you had with Harry.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Normally I never come into this section because it makes me cry. So now I am crying over Harry, what a sweet face. How lucky he was to have had you, thank you for saving him. Take care


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry for your loss of Harry he looked a lovely boy and thanks for giving him a second chance in life.
Play hard at the bridge sweet Harry


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

What a handsome red guy! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a greand old man he was. And I know in his heart he thanked you every day for the life you gae him. I know there is a ot of pain in your heart right now, but think of the great life you gave hm and smile knowing how happy and content he was.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

he was beautiful. Sorry for your loss. : (


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

He was a beautiful gift. Keep holding on to the happiness he brought you while you had him. I hope that perhaps you consider rescuing another soon to be best buddy. It's never the same, but different isn't always a bad thing. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------

